#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     2

## Esam

*   2*
  **
**
**

31
124
**    psi**    70F

59
192
**    psi**    100F

97
286
**    psi**    130F

0.582
0.509
**   60/60

15C
47.4 C
*     1* 

24C
44.6 C
*  ()   1* 

0.549 F
0.588 F
**    60F  *( / )*

2.299 C
2.462 C
**    60F  *(  / )*


*    %  * 

1.9
2.4
** 

8.9
9.6
** 

383.8
430.3
*     /*

21.170
21.550
*   (/)* 

3.350
2.560
*   (/ )* 

49.241
50.125
*   (/)* 

12.482
9.538
*   (/ )* 



 2. * :*
*      40            ()  90 %      .       .                ա                *   .1972
*              .* 
*  1999     (*PON*)          87   (*PON*)          89  93.         * * 88.*
*                  ,             ( (*MON*)       (*RON*)              .*
*              100    400        38    205              (*ASTM*)          :    ( )                .*
*                 .*
*      ()                    , (*LSR*)       ,     ϡ      ,          , ,    ,     (  ) (*MTBE*)    (  ) (*ETBE*)(      (*   TAME*)   )          ϡ  ɡ    ) )      ǡ                   ɡ        .*
**   C5*    199    88          .*
**   C5*   199            (C4)            (*TBP*)    190 . ɡ            (*HSR*)       ء           ,                 ա                    13    20           .          (  )    (*C5+*)      .*
*                                           .*
*                 90    104      85    98         .*
*                 ,                         .                                  .                   .*
*               ( )    ()   .                                 .                      .                                .*
*                    .              :-                ,           ,                   .                     .*
*             ()                .                                    .*
*      (  )                                          7.2   /     13.5   /   .              ,                   .*
*                          .                        .*
*            ,                        (  )      ( )    ϡ             .     " ".*
*                      .               .  ǡ                .             (*ASTM*)       .* 
 
*   %*
*   %*


1.7
0.014
** 

11.2
0.07
*  (*C4*)     *  270F  ** 132C

86.1
0.83
** 

1.0
0.12
** 


*                (*300  ppm*)         (0.03%)    .      4                   ,               300 ppm                               .                                                  .*
*                (OH)     .                 (     )             .*
  ()   
** 
** 
** 
** 

1
63
27.2
** 

2
10
3.1
** 

0
1
3.7
** 

29
30
38.0
*   )..   (*

35
5
0.7
** 

0
3
2.4
** 

0.5
0.4
12.3
**

96
0.5
0.4
**

2.6
0
3.1
** 


    (RVP)  

**
*   (*RVP*)
/ * 

** 
2.7
414

**
3.6
145

* -* 
5
110

** 
5
48

* -* 
5.6
34

**
1.3
21

**
6.4
3

**
23
2

* -1*
30
448

* -2*
65
200

* -1*
30
110

*2-, 2-*
85
103

*2-, 1-*
70
 131


  
*                           .
            1998               .   400                ȡ      90%         .           3%     .  ȡ         .*
*3.   :*
*                        ϡ      .             ʡ  ߡ         ޡ      (  )    .              158 -  70    . 90 %               (*ASTM) 
*                   .                         :*  
*53*
*38*
*28*
*19*
*11*
*3*
*     158    /   70*

-20
0
20
40
60
80

 

-29
-18
-6.7
4.4
15.6
26.7



*           ޡ  90 %             (*ASTM*).     .                   : * 
-20
0
20
40
60
80

 

-29
-18
-6.7
4.4
15.6
26.7


300
310
325
340
350
370

  90% 
   ASTM

149
154
163
171
177
188



*           .               :*  
** 
** 

**
**
* /* 

 *60*
*15.6*
*12.7*

*70*
*21.1*
*11.0*

*80*
*26.7*
*9.4*

*90*
*32.2*
*8.0*


 *             1000 38          *  ASTM*                ,            ѡ              1000    (305 m)    .                           5000    ( 1524)    .* 
*         7    12            ߡ       .              .*


**
** 



** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
* 3       305      .* 
*         10%         70  * 
* 1       300   /      .*
* 1     20         .*
* 1.5         .*
* 1      10 (5.6)   /  * 
*   1  2       1609     9650*


*         ,        :    "   (  )        )                 .* *          ( *  ASTM  D-908*)                      (*ASTM D-357*)                 .*
*                          ""   ,   ͡                             .* *                       .           +      2 .*

See More:    2

----------

